# Atlas on air ride



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

So this isn’t my atlas. I saw it on a Facebook page. Just wondering if the owner is on here or anyone knows more about this setup.








I’m debating getting an atlas and like to research all my options including modifying I currently own a 13’ bagged q5. But mileage is starting to get to an area I don’t like. And looking for a new ride. Tiguan is nice but that motor is not. And with no tune available yet that option is out. 

Edit: might be a render now that I look closely at the wheels.. but I’ve seen lowered atlases before. So maybe not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know there are a few bagged Atlas' put there...
But like you said, I think that one is a render.
And I thought someone did finally crack the ECU to allow for a tune on a Tig.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

vbrad26 said:


> I know there are a few bagged Atlas' put there...
> But like you said, I think that one is a render.
> And I thought someone did finally crack the ECU to allow for a tune on a Tig.


APR has an option for the new Tigs.

OP have you driven a Tiguan?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Veedubin02 said:


> APR has an option for the new Tigs.
> 
> OP have you driven a Tiguan?


No they haven’t, or atleast they haven’t at the time they told the world they did. :laugh:

Tunes will be out soon for sure from various vendors.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Savvv said:


> No they haven’t, or atleast they haven’t at the time they told the world they did. :laugh:
> 
> Tunes will be out soon for sure from various vendors.


interesting if you go through the site options that have a listing for the Gen 3 2.0T but they never call out the tig in their releases. Though they do call out the Atlas 2.0T upgrade and they already have the new GLI covered as well.

Edit:

Just saw [email protected] just posted this in the Tig section:
Lift kit - yeah, probably so. 

Tunes - NAR, not yet. ROW, yes on the non B cycle engine.


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

On coilovers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

APR has a tune for ROW model Tiguans, not USA. The USA Tigs have a different engine and it has taken longer to crack. They are supposedly finally into the ECU and R&Ding their tune though. Hopefully won't be much longer.


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the black grill though









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> APR has an option for the new Tigs.
> 
> OP have you driven a Tiguan?


I sat in the Tiguan. And it’s similar dimensions to my q5. Today I was at the dealer getting a wash. And finally sat in the atlas. My kid(14months) loves climbing around in it. And I like all the buttons. I think I am sold on the atlas. Just waiting for the dealer to get a combo I like. White/black sel r line w/winter package 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Looks like it's front the same guy on IG @bradbuilds 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4VYhjzHhyc/?igshid=12wcxsm1bu3k9

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4NbbOjn2SG/?igshid=1xhufgc2mwoeu


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

foofighter28 said:


> Looks like it's front the same guy on IG @bradbuilds


You are correct sir. Very cool stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdjoe (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello everyone. I wanted to resurrect this thread and see if anyone has any information about compatible air ride systems for the Atlas. I am a prospective buyer and plan to purchase a SEL premium after the new year.


----------

